# I cant find any holsters for my FNP-40



## Minator (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive looked everywhere, some have said that I could use an retainerless sig 229 holster. Also has anyone found a descent source for 14 round mags.


----------



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

I can't find holsters either and to make it worse, I'm left handed.
Good luck and if your find something let us know.

Keech


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gun is so new - Anytime a new gun comes out - ya tend to have to wait a year at least for stuff to come out and catch up w/ it....


----------



## MAN DOG (Nov 13, 2006)

You might try a hk compact holster, it works for my fnp9.:watching:


----------



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, Man Dog.
I'll check them out.

Keech


----------



## valian (Jan 22, 2007)

I am using a Fobus for XD 9 with a little added velcro tape in a few places to fill in the gaps for my FNP-9. It worked fine without the tape but better with.

I also found that a G&G pancake holster with thumbreak that I had for my P85/95 also works. Actually the Fobus I had for the Ruger P95 also fit well but the retention was too tight because of the much wider trigger guard a
on the FN.

there are a few threads on this subject over at glocktalk, many say that holsters for the sig 229 w/rail will work fine for the FN.

valian


----------



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

Check:

http://www.blade-tech.com/Belt-Holster-c-257.html

https://secure.fobusholster.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=39&osCsid=461d6f56099b9b533e7ef11b1111204a

http://highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/_Topless/_topless.html


----------



## howajo (Apr 15, 2008)

*I picked up one of these...*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330218269540&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=014

It's decent, particularly considering the price. It's very adjustable for left or right hand.

It's not amazing, and if I had to nitpick, I would point out that sometimes the decocker levers catch a little on the edge. Most people wouldn't even notice, but I do. The other minor issue is that the velcro tab that holds the spare magazine is ridiculously long. That sucker is NOT falling out. Taking out the spare makes a lot of noise.

For the price, it's worth a shot until you find something fantastic.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Today, at the FN Forum, someone posted a pic showing a Yaqui slide holster working for their 40 cal FNP. I think it was a Glock 19 holster, but you'd need to double check the thread.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco now offers the OWB Concealable and the IWB Summer Comfort for the FNP40.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

*GALCO-ED!!!*:anim_lol:


----------



## pistol-packin-preacher (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Galco now offers the OWB Concealable and the IWB Summer Comfort for the FNP40.


Also, the Galco Yaqui Slide for the GLOCK 21 fits nicely!


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

Try FN as well. They are offering a "Shooter's Pack" with the purchase of an FNP40 at this time. I just got mine and the holster, though plastic, along with the mag holder works fine. I'm just a gun"leather" kind of guy, and like the Galco IWB products as well as their excellent shoulder rigs for carry of my Beretta 96's and Couger 8000. If you cannot find anything you like, Google Oakwood Sportsman's Lodge and get in touch with Walt. He makes a kind of universal belt slide in premium leather that works very well.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I was just checking BladeTech's site and they carry holsters for the FNP9 and FNP40

http://www.blade-tech.com/Bobby-McGee-Pro-Series-IDPA-PAK-pr-1093.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I now have a 9mm FNP...

I just obtained a Galco Fletch made for the XD 9mm for my 9mm FNP - After you leave the gun in for 2 days to stretch the rear strap a little - it works perfectly.

I also have 2 P99 holsters (OWB belt holsters) - they work as well.


----------



## Sidewayz (Nov 30, 2007)

www.Crossbreedholsters.com

They have IWB holsters for the FNP's. Search for some reviews and you'll find this is one highly recommended IWB.

There are lots of reviews on XDTalk.com


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a Browning Pro-40 and was looking for leather to put it in (Also left handed) I couldn't find a thing and had givin up on buying one and was getting ready to make one. a little later going through my bag of misc gun holsters I found one I had bought of gunbroker.com for a smith 5906. It looked pretty close and me being just weird enough to try stupid things like seeing saying "lets just put that Browning in that." Well,It was almost a perfect fit. I later actually bought one for it but used that for about a month. The replacement I also got at gunbroker. The FNP-40 is the same gun as the Browning. you might look at GB and see what they have. I had looked a while back and it seems you can get a lot of holsters for the Browning but they don't hardly ever have the pistols for sale. They usually always have the FNP but not a lot of holsters..Odd I know being they are really the same gun made in two places but that's just how it is there. In face. I have not seen many of the Browning Pro-40's anywhere. Pretty good shooter it is. I'm not a poly frame fan really but I liked the decock and hammer.:smt023


----------



## katlu (Jul 23, 2008)

*Holster for the Browning Pro or FNP 9mm/.40 Cal*

Depending on the type of holster you want, plastic or leather, etc... I have a Blade Tech holster which is model forned for the pistol; however, I wanted a duty holster so I took the pistol to a local gun shop and started trying holsters. Guess what, the Don Hume #738 and #727 for an H&K 9mm/.40 cal. fit like a glove. Since I wear a 1 1/2" underbelt rather than the 2 1/4" duty belt, I selected the #727. I would suspect that if the Don Hume fit my FNP 40 that other manufacturers holsters for an H&K 9mm/.40 cal. would most likely give you a good fit. Just take the pistol to a gun shop and start trying to fit the pistol. The leather holsters will fit much better than the plastic type. Hope this info helps those looking for holsters. Katlu


----------



## wahsben (Dec 31, 2007)

As suggested by a previous poster crossbreed holsters.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Check out this site: High Noon Holsters

Looks like they make most models for FN's


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

Black Hills Leather also makes holsters for the FNP 40. I have a left handed one for my FNP 40 and it works well.


----------

